# Have we got a 'chance' in Cyprus?



## floridadream11 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Me and my boyfriend are seriously debating whether to move to Cyprus. I am 25 and have an English degree, and am currently working as a case worker with autistic adults/mental health/drug users, whilst my partner is currently unemployed (due to constantly being made redundant) but is at college doing plumbing. 

How 'easy' would it be for me to stay in the same line of work in Cyprus with the language barrier? 

I have wanted to work/move abroad for many years now, and with us still living with parents, saving for a mortgage, I thought now would be a better time than ever due to no commitments (i.e. house/children). 

My dad also owns a house in Protaras, so not only have I visited Cyprus on many occasions and love the homely feel, I could also use this as a base whilst we find our feet. 

Can anyone recommend any job websites that I can use?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

With houseing expenses covered and no commitments then yes you have a good chance.. Protaras is a seasonal town though and turns into a ghost town in the winter so may not be ideal forever.. If you looking for casual seasonal work then your sorted. 

To be honest you would be better off with a PGCE and going to one of the private schools as a teacher ans im sure the social care would requre greek. There may be some private care homes etc that are english speaking but I have no idea. 

If i were you i would just come over, work casually to see if you like it and then look for something better if you do. It is lovely here but it is so different living here compared to holidaying.. The cost of living can be a problem.. but everywhere has its positives and negatives. WHat have you got to lose? A miserable english winter and once you get that mortgage in the uk it will be a weight you carry for the next 40 years!! i know becuase i still have one to shift..


----------



## floridadream11 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Voltron.. unfortunately I can't read it though for some reason which is annoying! The webpage is showing up as if no one has replied


----------



## floridadream11 (Aug 22, 2010)

Problem sorted.

Yeah, I'm weighing up the pros and cons at the moment.. I'm in quite a good job at the moment, and would be risking it if I gave it up and not find anything in Cyprus except seasonal work.
I really don't want to go back to uni unfortunately because I was there for 5 years (instead of the 3), so really don't fancy studying again just yet!

Do you know of any job websites I could look at for jobs in Cyprus?

Thanks


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

their are links and threads at the top of the page that will answer many questions you but here 
are the job ones for you 

Recruitment websites
EUROPA - EURES - Jobseekers - Search for a job
Cyprus Recruiter - Jobs and Recruitment Services in Cyprus
Jobs in Cyprus : IT Sales Accountancy Financial Graduate Teaching Catering Engineering Manufacturing Marketing Secretarial Charity Advertising Transport Construction - Job Search Engine for Recruitment Employment Vacancy Career Advice Jobs By Email

good luck hope it works out for you


----------



## Amanda_W (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Floridadream11,

I was drawn to your post as me and my partner are also debating on moving to Cyprus, I have a degree in Marketing - and have been given a maternity contract for my dream job in the UK - which lasts 9 months, just in time for a move to Cyprus in Oct 2011!

All my friends are pushing me on to do this, being young (22) and having the chance to do it with family - there are 4 of us, therefore we have a support network when we need it, and if it doesn't work we can always comes back to the UK. I think having your dad out there will help, and you know the area well it seems.

Like you, my main concern is finding jobs, but Marketing vacancies seem to pop up in Cyprus although they require a good standard of Greek - so guess what? I'm starting to learn it with my partner, we may not be fluent but I'm sure if we have a good grasp we can continue to develop once were over there. If I was you I would look at Greek classes, as it will certainly help you and make you stand out from all the other applications.

Please keep in touch - I'm still deciding tbh so be nice to see how you get on.


----------



## floridadream11 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Deks, thanks for those links, I shall begin my browsing in a mo!

Hi Amanda, Yeah, a marketing degree can open many doors, I can imagine. My degree is in English so my options are quite limited at the mo. Although my current job I work with Autistic adults, so I guess thats something? But its like you say, the whole language barrier. If I knew we were completely serious then I would definitely be willing to take classes, but over the past few days I've come to a decision - My current contract is only for 18mnths, ending next March. With the new government cutting back on everything, I don't know if I'll be extended. 
If not, then the plan is to go out to Cyprus and spend the summer there doing seasonal work (I've heard its really easy to pick up). Then by the end of the summer, we'll both know if we are ready to make that move a permanent one. 
If my job does get extended, then I'm going to re-think my plan! 

Its so hard planning things when its in a different country isn't it! 

Where abouts in Cyprus was you thinking of moving to? Or is it depening on a job? I'm guessing you've been before?

My dad wouldn't be out there with us... his home is more like a holiday home that he visits several times per year


----------



## Amanda_W (Aug 24, 2010)

I think that having a degree will help us greatly - even if the work doesn't relate to your degree. 

If I was to take the leap, I'd try to get a bar/hotel work at first then start looking properly. Although its planned at the end of the tourist season so bar work would probably be hard to come by - hopefully there will be less competition at 'off peak' times of year, and the weather won't be too bad - i'm fair skinned so would defo need to gradually become climatised lol.

You know, I've never been to Cyprus lol! the others have and so have my parents - were looking at going away in May for a Research mission - primarily looking at Paphos ( rent is so much cheaper here) but Limassol has all the jobs, so we would scout there too. 

A local college has Greek classes for £80 for 10 weeks - but my partner has downloaded a language software tool called 'Rosetta Stone Version 3' it's fab! I defo reccommend it. It's structured like a lesson at school - makes words stick 

Yeah it's scary, and my mind keeps changing - I have a secure full-time job here, which I hate - then this other job came up for 9 months (at my old work which I love) - more money and fits into Cyprus plans - people keep mentioning maybe thats the shove I need. 

What is your partners thoughts on the Cyprus move? Theres a few private schools, who cater for Expats, maybe you should research into if they need any SEN teachers?

Feel free to inbox me if you want to chat, i'm releaved that someone is in a similar position!


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

amanda w and florida dream. I have no real knowledge of your careers but I can tell you I have spent the last 2 years evaluating a move, although my circumstances are different from yours and browsing this site has led me to the conclusion, although nice and warm things their can be very hard, jobs are few and far between and mostly very poorly paid , decent jobs are usually taken before they are advertised ,friends of friends etc. I would recommend an extended vacation so you can be on the ground and do more research and see if it really is the place for you. I hope you get the chance togo and it works out this forum is great for finding information and their are a couple of members who can give frank and trueful answers to most questions but I can say I suspect you will be in for a serious shock when you see the cost of living against the wages for instance a teacher in a private school earns on average 1300 euros a month and i believe barwork is less tha 800 
I dont want to put you off as it is a lovely place but do the research 
good luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deks is absolutely right.
Jobs are hard to come by here so please do not make any decisions lightly.
If you have a good job in the Uk I would recommend you hang onto it as long as possible and save up to get a decent nest egg behind you before making the move to support yourself while you look for work.
Teaching is very poorly paid and specialist teaching such as with autistic children is not really well covered. We are selling a house for a couple who despite him being Cypriot are going to the UK because their autistic son is not catered for at all in the schools here.
I would recommend a few trips here to do some researching before making any rash decisions.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Amanda_W (Aug 24, 2010)

We will be going with a decent bank account to see us through for a couple of months (£10k+). Also, will be sharing an apartment with another couple until we got on our feet, thus making the living costs even cheaper.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Amanda_W said:


> We will be going with a decent bank account to see us through for a couple of months (£10k+). Also, will be sharing an apartment with another couple until we got on our feet, thus making the living costs even cheaper.


I sincerely hope that you don't have the sort of lifestyle where €10k will only last you a couple of months. If so you are definitely doing the wrong thing coming here.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

If you have no kids then i say go for it!!.. yes everything they have said is true but it will be fun for a while!!


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

voltron said:


> If you have no kids then i say go for it!!.. yes everything they have said is true but it will be fun for a while!!


i have been on this from for over 1 year and see many posts about people flying over with no preperation or research only to leave and return to UK after a short period because their hoilday destination didnt work out to be that great or rewarding when trying to live their 
everyone is entitled to their opinion but please dont "go for it" it might be fun for a while but it could be a costly mistake without doing all the research unlees of course someone ^^^^^ is willing to paay your airfare home when its all gone wrong
good luck ask away this forum and its members will help you out
Veronica is on the ground their and has seen lots of good and bad stories regarding people moving out and i would say is the best person on this forum to give you a truthful account of life in Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sometimes I think people must think I am a grouchy old bat spreading doom and gloom. Having been here for 6 years I have seen so many people drowning in debt here because they jumped in without checking how deep the water is and ultimately having to go back to the Uk with their tails between their legs and many thousands of pounds worse off than when they came.
All I say to people is make sure you have done your homework very very thoroughly and have a full piggy bank to see you through the first year at least.


----------



## Amanda_W (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I really appreciate your replies it is a big decision and I'm under no illusion on how big the risks are. 

We do have savings, it is to last us for 12-18 months out there - my brother in law has been doing the research for about two years, we know costs for utilities, vehicle costs ect - and he already has a couple of contacts out there (who he plan's to rent a residential villa off in paphos) and possible job vacancies too.

Job's are hard to come by, just as they are in the U.K - I hope that learning Greek and sending CV's out I'll be able to get a few interviews. 

I really don't want to come across as a person who hasn't thought about the risks - as a person I'm a complete worrier and have thought about all the situations - and yes we may fall on our faces and need to come back to the UK, (we have a back up plan for this) and if after 6 months it aint going to plan, we won't put our heads in the sand we'll cut our losses and go.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Amanda_W said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really appreciate your replies it is a big decision and I'm under no illusion on how big the risks are.
> 
> ...




Its a refreshing change to have someone who has thought about everything and made sure they have enough funds to keep them going.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
I wish you luck.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Back on topic.:focus: Everyone has a chance you just have to make sure you do your homework and have enough funds to survive for upto a year while you settle in and source employment
not having children is a plus in this situation as there will be no need to sort schools etc and 2 can live cheaper than a family also having a home already sorted will save on finances
I wish anyone who wants to change their lives the best of luck :clap2::clap2:
as siad before this forum is here to help and has many experienced members who can advise on most aspects of what to expect and look for


----------



## freddy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutly stay put in uk, if you got a good job then even more so, jobs are hard to find even with your level of expertise in Sunny Cyprus ok if you are retireing but if you need an income please try and get over for an extra long holiday and really do your homework.

Regards freddy


----------



## Amanda_W (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Freddie,

Are you a new expat in Cyprus? Or just new to this forum?

Have you come across problems in seeking employment ect? Sorry to pry, just your post struck a cord.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Finding jobs*



Amanda_W said:


> Hi Freddie,
> 
> Are you a new expat in Cyprus? Or just new to this forum?
> 
> Have you come across problems in seeking employment ect? Sorry to pry, just your post struck a cord.


I have to agree with Freddie on this one. I gave up a very well paid job in the UK and moved to Cyprus to support my Cypriot wife (who had to return to her contract after an extended sabbatical in the UK where we met). I am very well qualified (to doctorate level) and have a wealth of experience in many different fields from barwork to directing government funded research projects. In my experience the following holds:
1) almost everyone in Cyprus is highly qualified (most to Masters level or beyond) so having a degree is not really a great advantage here
2) Nepotism reigns supreme here
3) Having Greek under your belt won't help - most native Greek speakers have trouble understanding the local Cypriot Dialect
4) CVs are not usually of any help – it is a waste of time and money sending them out
5) Getting a job here is difficult on the ground unless you know someone who can help. Being posted here from an overseas company, ICT posts from home or working offshore are the best options for employment.
6) The jobs market is flooded with other Europeans looking for work. Given the chequered and bloody history of Cyprus and the UK’s inglorious role in that history, most employers would rather employ Russians, Bulgarians, Latvians etc than give a job to someone from the UK.
It took me 2 years to finally find a job that was half decent – and I would not have found that without my pushy mother-in-law calling in favours.
I would urge anyone who needs to work for a living to know the risks and do as much research as possible – also be prepared for culture shock and low salaries compared to the UK.


----------



## freddy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Amanda_W said:


> Hi Freddie,
> 
> Are you a new expat in Cyprus? Or just new to this forum?
> 
> Have you come across problems in seeking employment ect? Sorry to pry, just your post struck a cord.


Hi Amanda,

Yes new to forum but not new to the workings of Cyprus, we spend 3months of the year in Cyprus, met a lot of lovely people who love the culture weather and more laidback lifestyle only to see those dreams slowly shattered by the lack of work and wages paid here, Kimonas as summed it up very well expecially No6 all so very true.

Anyway good luck in whatever you decide but please (big please) do think very carefully in giving up a well paid salery in the uk Take Care.

Freddie


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

> most employers would rather employ Russians, Bulgarians, Latvians etc than give a job to someone from the UK.


But mainly because they are cheaper , my boss employs English in his real estate agency because he can trust them to work efficiently without supervision ( on low wages) 
I have never experienced discrimination here for historical reasons, in fact many of my friends in the village , the old ones , fought the British as freedom fighters and hold no grudge .


----------



## freddy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

bobc said:


> But mainly because they are cheaper , my boss employs English in his real estate agency because he can trust them to work efficiently without supervision ( on low wages)
> I have never experienced discrimination here for historical reasons, in fact many of my friends in the village , the old ones , fought the British as freedom fighters and hold no grudge .


Amanda

There you have it all said I do wish you every success what ever you decide I now what i would do.

Freddie


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hold no grudge? Are these the same people who you pay to look after you pool/car/house when away?... they wouldnt show a grudge.. 

Look, its easy to generalise but there is an alternate history taught in schools here that is vastly different from the wikipedia history of the "cyprus problem" to the average Cypriot the british are to blame for the invasion and just about everything else that has gone wrong. The EOKA guys were heros.. etc the list goes on

That is not to say that much of the stuff they say isnt true! lots and lots of it is true, British provoked and encouraged the formation of greek and turkish factions, armed both.. had deals with america to establish the green line etc.. 

Most British would imagine there is some kind of speical relationship like a commonwealth type thing but the cypriots often look at the british rule as a brutal regiem. The Cypriots celebrate indepencance from britian yet dont celebrate "liberation" from turkish rule..what does that tell you? So yes they will be polite and lovely and smile at you but scratch the surface and there is a deep resentment.. Again this isnt a put down.. Look at the English attitude to Germans, all that dam busters music at world cup and crout rubbish.. people are people.. 

The russians and many eastern europeans share a cultural heritage with the Cypriots, they are orthodox.. influenced by byzantium or have suffered under the Ottomans.

Anyway back to topic in hand.. If you have a free place to stay indefinatily and have no kids / mortgage in the UK i still say do it.. whats a job? that job could vanish any time in these uncertian times and might regret staying for it.. There isnt such thing as perminant employment anywhere anymore.. If they want you out its a weeks pay for every year worked and bye bye. Life is short


----------

